# 300lb Strict Standing shoulder press!! Thanks Jim Wendler



## Noodles1976

Guys....Wendler 5 3 1 is the holy grail!!! Got good definition and off the Richter scale strength..drug free


----------



## Muckshifter

We'll done mate doing 5/3/1 myself and loving it how long you been following it ?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> Guys....Wendler 5 3 1 is the holy grail!!! Got good definition and off the Richter scale strength..drug free


3 plates a side strict shoulder press fully natty?


----------



## JuggernautJake

Dan green struggles to do 140kg lol... how strong is your creatine?


----------



## Noodles1976

JuggernautJake said:


> Dan green struggles to do 140kg lol... how strong is your creatine?


100% natural, 1 rep mind on 137.5kg. I am much stronger than the guys on gear in my gym but I don't look as good!! Wendler 531 has seriously boosted my strength


----------



## Noodles1976

Muckshifter said:


> We'll done mate doing 5/3/1 myself and loving it how long you been following it ?


I'm doing it a few months now and you are right it is the best. Did 12 reps on 140kg on the bench too..wished I found this earlier. Good gains yourself??


----------



## EpicSquats

I don't see a video showing proof.


----------



## SK50

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm doing it a few months now and you are right it is the best. Did 12 reps on 140kg on the bench too..wished I found this earlier. Good gains yourself??


There is nothing magical about 531. You must just be a natural born seriously strong mofo.

Get a video up man, you should be proud of this.


----------



## Noodles1976

EpicSquats said:


> I don't see a video showing proof.


Risking that you just like pictures of sweaty men in gym gear I will send you my workout tomorrow which includes 5 reps on 120kg


----------



## Noodles1976

SK50 said:


> There is nothing magical about 531. You must just be a natural born seriously strong mofo.
> 
> Get a video up man, you should be proud of this.


Will do 120kg for 5 tomorrow.. Thanks!


----------



## SK50

Noodles1976 said:


> Will do 120kg for 5 tomorrow.. Thanks!


Good man.

You should take any incredulity as a compliment - I don't think wendler himself ever put up much more than 300lbs overhead, and he wasn't natural.


----------



## Noodles1976

SK50 said:


> Good man.
> 
> You should take any incredulity as a compliment - I don't think wendler himself ever put up much more than 300lbs overhead, and he wasn't natural.


Yeah, I'm training 20 years so was a long time coming. He did squat 1000lbs though! He is natural now though and big into hill sprinting, interesting guy. Very good DL btw.congrats


----------



## JuggernautJake

Noodles1976 said:


> 100% natural, 1 rep mind on 137.5kg. I am much stronger than the guys on gear in my gym but I don't look as good!! Wendler 531 has seriously boosted my strength


that is elite level strength if its legit, well done...how heavy are you?...zero leg drive?


----------



## SK50

Noodles1976 said:


> Yeah, I'm training 20 years so was a long time coming. He did squat 1000lbs though! He is natural now though and big into hill sprinting, interesting guy. Very good DL btw.congrats


Thanks, I just pulled that 280 for the first time today actually. I am really trying to get to 300 @ 90.

What is your bodyweight?


----------



## EpicSquats

Noodles1976 said:


> Risking that you just like pictures of sweaty men in gym gear I will send you my workout tomorrow which includes 5 reps on 120kg


No longer interested due to your snotty reply. Most people usually post a video when they do an impressive lift like that.


----------



## Noodles1976

JuggernautJake said:


> that is elite level strength if its legit, well done...how heavy are you?...zero leg drive?


Thanks, I'm 104kg and yes ankles together with feet pointed out...that is the old strongman style I'm told. If you use the legs at all it ain't shoulder press in my book!! Doing the Vince Gironda Steak and eggs diet..very good as you don't lose strength!


----------



## gearchange

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm doing it a few months now and you are right it is the best. Did 12 reps on 140kg on the bench too..wished I found this earlier. Good gains yourself??


Jesus,I can only do 10 reps.What bw are you out of curiosity ?


----------



## Noodles1976

gearchange said:


> Jesus,I can only do 10 reps.What bw are you out of curiosity ?


Thank you, I'm 104kg forever natural, with 185kg bench.


----------



## Noodles1976

Noodles1976 said:


> Thank you, I'm 104kg forever natural, with 185kg bench.


Only supplements are USN Creatine x4 (argos is the cheapest) and Poundland whey protein bars, guess what £1!


----------



## gearchange

Noodles1976 said:


> Thank you, I'm 104kg forever natural, with 185kg bench.


That is tremendous strength for natural.


----------



## Noodles1976

gearchange said:


> That is tremendous strength for natural.


Took 20 years though and lots of brutal workouts, but this workout has been a shortcut to some unprecedented new Pbs on the lifts!Boom!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Your talking p1sh if you have no vids

Plus who the fcuk goes to Argos


----------



## Noodles1976

Heavyassweights said:


> Your talking p1sh if you have no vids
> 
> Plus who the fcuk goes to Argos


Watch and weep tomorrow.


----------



## Noodles1976

Noodles1976 said:


> Watch and weep tomorrow.


Actually, I think I will do the video in Argos, collection point 3, tomorrow night 8pm


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I'll be waiting to see as in my book it is incredibly strong and it takes something special to impress me.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Noodles1976 said:


> Actually, I think I will do the video in Argos, collection point 3, tomorrow night 8pm


Argos shuts at 7


----------



## Ads749r

Noodles1976 said:


> Actually, I think I will do the video in Argos, collection point 3, tomorrow night 8pm


What branch, I will be in the front row in the seated waiting area. Waiting patiently.


----------



## SK50

Haha, subbed.

Personally I believe the man. Tomorrow is judgement day.


----------



## saxondale

I belive him


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I hope he renews my faith.


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> I hope he renews my faith.


I'm surprised people think this is such a lift..me being natural...I'll post it up tomorrow night


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm surprised people think this is such a lift..me being natural...I'll post it up tomorrow night


As I say, I'll be watching it if it's posted.

I've been training over 20yrs and 100% natty yet your numbers are quite a way ahead of mine yet I was considered strong by the local AAS users.


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> As I say, I'll be watching it if it's posted.
> 
> I've been training over 20yrs and 100% natty yet your numbers are quite a way ahead of mine yet I was considered strong by the local AAS users.


Do yourself a big favour then and try Wendler...you don't have to be on gear to be very strong..if that doesn't work try playing the greatest hits of Barbara Streisand really loud before you lift..lol..see you guys tomorrow


----------



## PortsladeMan

Well done mate. Think I'll try this myself as my shoulder press and squat is not up to scratch.


----------



## Heavyassweights

The guy buys his supps from Argos and protein bars from poundland

My guess his nokia 3210 wont capture the lifts


----------



## Noodles1976

Heavyassweights said:


> The guy buys his supps from Argos and protein bars from poundland
> 
> My guess his nokia 3210 wont capture the lifts


Yeah but my lifts are from Harrods!


----------



## Noodles1976

PortsladeMan said:


> Well done mate. Think I'll try this myself as my shoulder press and squat is not up to scratch.


Let me know how it goes for ya


----------



## Noodles1976

Heavyassweights said:


> The guy buys his supps from Argos and protein bars from poundland
> 
> My guess his nokia 3210 wont capture the lifts


Bought a quality shaker, a protein bar with 34g of whey and a pre-workout gel from Poundland for £3 the lot...makes sense to me mate.


----------



## TLWFAP

I'm calling bull**** on this supposed ankle to ankle strict press. As a natty anyway.


----------



## Noodles1976

TLWFAP said:


> I'm calling bull**** on this supposed ankle to ankle strict press. As a natty anyway.


Wear less spandex, eat more meat mate!


----------



## TLWFAP

Noodles1976 said:


> Wear less spandex, eat more meat mate!


Lol, can't wait till you upload your video.


----------



## hermie07

I love how everyone just assumes it's bollox cos it's a good lift that they couldn't do. I hope you prove me right noodles.


----------



## Noodles1976

hermie07 said:


> I love how everyone just assumes it's bollox cos it's a good lift that they couldn't do. I hope you prove me right noodles.


It's in the bag mate


----------



## saxondale

Rememeber to have the Argos logo frong and center.


----------



## Spangle1187

Everyone calls bull**** yet the guy said he will post a video, now give the man a chance to post the video. If a week passes and nothing then call bull**** but until then give him benefit of the doubt. Its a great lift one that I don't think I could ever do. I hope you post a video and I would love to see it and shut up the people that cant wait to jump on to you.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Subbed! Look forward to this.


----------



## SK50

Spangle1187 said:


> Everyone calls bull**** yet the guy said he will post a video, now give the man a chance to post the video. If a week passes and nothing then call bull**** but until then give him benefit of the doubt. Its a great lift one that I don't think I could ever do. I hope you post a video and I would love to see it and shut up the people that cant wait to jump on to you.


Lol, I'm sure he doesn't mind. Like I said, he should take the incredulity as being complimentary.

One day I hope my lifts to be so unbelievable that people call BS


----------



## Muckshifter

Yeah mate progressing nicely not at the weights your at tho

last year switched onto a different routine and just lost interest

and stopped lifting for a couple of months now back on wendlers

and getting back to where i was


----------



## Spangle1187

SK50 said:


> Lol, I'm sure he doesn't mind. Like I said, he should take the incredulity as being complimentary.
> 
> One day I hope my lifts to be so unbelievable that people call BS


Me too, I will never stop lifting but I get so many injuries and niggles that some of my lifts go backwards instead of forwards, by the time I am a pensioner I will be back where I started.


----------



## Robbie789

Sub'd today is the day. Will it be a rep or a neg, only time will time....


----------



## barndoor5

I want to believe!


----------



## mrwright

In before typo and he meant 30lbs


----------



## Heavyassweights

if he produces a vid then @essexboy will give him a ride in his Porsche


----------



## Captain lats

Heavyassweights said:


> if he produces a vid then @essexboy will give him a ride in his Porsche


imaginary porsche? Or did he post pics in the end?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Captain lats said:


> imaginary porsche? Or did he post pics in the end?


I think it real although no proof was ever given, poor show eh


----------



## Captain lats

Heavyassweights said:


> I think it real although no proof was ever given, poor show eh


haha definetly. He could of shut us all up with one pic.


----------



## Noodles1976

Captain lats said:


> haha definetly. He could of shut us all up with one pic.


Training at 10pm..will post then doubting thomas!


----------



## Smitch

Reminds me of a thread a few months back where a guy claimed he could bench 180kg odd for reps, then posted a vid doing just that!


----------



## platyphylla

Make sure to include signage with your UK-m username in the video (pin it to your back or something), lest the doubters accuse you of just stealing a vid of someone else doing it.


----------



## nWo

platyphylla said:


> Make sure to include signage with your UK-m username in the video (pin it to your back or something), lest the doubters accuse you of just stealing a vid of someone else doing it.


He could put a Pot Noodle in view of the camera.


----------



## platyphylla

> He could put a Pot Noodle in view of the camera.


Haha your suggestion wins. Sorry OP, you have to put a pot noodle in the frame now otherwise no-one will believe you. Chicken & Mushroom preferably.


----------



## DutchTony

Erm if he's taking requests - Can I have a shout out. Just something like "DutchTony is my number 1 fan" That would be awesome.....


----------



## Heavyassweights

or you could say

"heavyassweights smashed my mum but ill smash this 300lb press"


----------



## Captain lats

Noodles1976 said:


> Training at 10pm..will post then doubting thomas!


i wasn't refering to you with those posts. I was talking about essexboys porsche.


----------



## Noodles1976

Captain lats said:


> i wasn't refering to you with those posts. I was talking about essexboys porsche.


No worries...what I will video tonight is 120kg for 5


----------



## JuggernautJake

Noodles1976 said:


> No worries...what I will video tonight is 120kg for 5


video the drugs test aswell haha


----------



## Noodles1976

JuggernautJake said:


> video the drugs test aswell haha


100% forever natural, former professional rugby player...you might need drugs to look like a Mars bar with legs, but if you want great strength you don't. You are also less like to tear a muscle or tendon as the strength builds over decades not months!


----------



## DutchTony

Heavyassweights said:


> I think it real although no proof was ever given, poor show eh


I thought there were pics in his porshe thread?


----------



## Captain lats

DutchTony said:


> I thought there were pics in his porshe thread?


there were some in his first thead but they were too close up. All he was showing was a dent or some sh!t. After that he didn't post anything, even when we asked him to.


----------



## Noodles1976

platyphylla said:


> Make sure to include signage with your UK-m username in the video (pin it to your back or something), lest the doubters accuse you of just stealing a vid of someone else doing it.


Will do! Will write uk muscle on my hand!


----------



## dann19900

Confused how everyone screams roids at any fitness model over 14 stone but a 300lb shoulder press natty seems likely lol


----------



## platyphylla

Noodles1976 said:


> Will do! Will write uk muscle on my hand!


So it's 140 overhead today?



dann19900 said:


> Confused how everyone screams roids at any fitness model over 14 stone but a 300lb shoulder press natty seems likely lol


From what i've seen, anyone on roids who sees someone doing something they can't, means the guy is on roids, and you can't ever argue with them because they'll just say it's 'impossible' and that 'anyone who lifts long-term knows it's not do-able' when what they really mean is 'i can't do it'. Even if this guy does post proof i feel a lot of people will just shout that he's a roid user lying about being natty. The natties can't win! But then it only matter what you know about yourself, not what other randoms think i guess.


----------



## JuggernautJake

Noodles1976 said:


> 100% forever natural, former professional rugby player...you might need drugs to look like a Mars bar with legs, but if you want great strength you don't. You are also less like to tear a muscle or tendon as the strength builds over decades not months!


No need for drugs when you have demi-god strength... look forward to the vid!


----------



## Heavyassweights

DutchTony said:


> I thought there were pics in his porshe thread?


aye pics but none with him sitting in it. Someone did ask for documents to be on show etc but essexboy asked for a donation to charity for his trouble, double bluff


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> No worries...what I will video tonight is 120kg for 5


We want to see 3x20's per side of the Olympic bar for 1 strict rep as per your claim.


----------



## platyphylla

Heavyassweights said:


> aye pics but none with him sitting in it. Someone did ask for documents to be on show etc but essexboy asked for a donation to charity for his trouble, double bluff


I refuse to believe that someone from Essex is full of ****.


----------



## Captain lats

Heavyassweights said:


> aye pics but none with him sitting in it. Someone did ask for documents to be on show etc but essexboy asked for a donation to charity for his trouble, double bluff


^^ this ^^ and i'm sure the only pics he showed were of a dent and scratch so it could of been any car.


----------



## troponin

Captain lats said:


> ^^ this ^^ and i'm sure the only pics he showed were of a dent and scratch so it could of been any car.


dem lats tho.


----------



## Captain lats

troponin said:


> dem lats tho.


thanks dude... I think


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> We want to see 3x20's per side of the Olympic bar for 1 strict rep as per your claim.


300lbs is 136kg, tonight I'm doing 120kg for a minimum of 5 reps. I have another 1rep max attempt in 3 weeks and am shooting for 315lbs!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> 300lbs is 136kg, tonight I'm doing 120kg for a minimum of 5 reps. I have another 1rep max attempt in 3 weeks and am shooting for 315lbs!


120 x 5 is very good, far better than my press.

136kg isn't far off 140kg so just do 3 plates a side. Haha.


----------



## Noodles1976

Noodles1976 said:


> View attachment 151833
> 
> 
> Think I have a streak of doing everything to the Maxxx!! See wheels and my dinner!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Noodles1976 said:


> View attachment 151837
> 
> 
> View attachment 151836


Good pics mate. Need a sign with nooodles1976 on it though.

VOID


----------



## Noodles1976

Heavyassweights said:


> Good pics mate. Need a sign with nooodles1976 on it though.
> 
> VOID


I will do the lift tonight with wig hat and glasses on! boom

Have some self belief mate!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Noodles1976 said:


> I will do the lift tonight with wig hat and glasses on! boom
> 
> Have some self belief mate!


We need something with ukm on and your name Noodles1976, sorry dude, but we are mean that way


----------



## Noodles1976

Ken Hutchinson said:


> We need something with ukm on and your name Noodles1976, sorry dude, but we are mean that way


Will write it on my hand so...no worries


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> View attachment 151837
> 
> 
> View attachment 151836


How tall are you @Noodles1976 ?

Funny that if that's your year of birth, it's the same as mine and your weight is roughly the same as mine.

I don't eat steak twice a day,drive a Bentley nor look like Chewbacca though....it must be where I'm going wrong.


----------



## troponin

BLUE(UK) said:


> How tall are you @Noodles1976 ?
> 
> Funny that if that's your year of birth, it's the same as mine and your weight is roughly the same as mine.
> 
> I don't eat steak twice a day,drive a Bentley nor look like Chewbacca though....it must be where I'm going wrong.


dat tricep ridge in your DP tho...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

troponin said:


> dat tricep ridge in your DP tho...


What's a DP?


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> How tall are you @Noodles1976 ?
> 
> Funny that if that's your year of birth, it's the same as mine and your weight is roughly the same as mine.
> 
> I don't eat steak twice a day,drive a Bentley nor look like Chewbacca though....it must be where I'm going wrong.


Ownership brings issues mate! I worked hard but went through plenty of tough times too. I'm 5'9"....basically I'm an old midget!


----------



## troponin

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's a DP?


display picture


----------



## BLUE(UK)

troponin said:


> display picture


Ah right, I thought it was my Avatar but then I know f'k all about computers.

It is actually me and no photoshop....as I know f'k all about computers again!! :lol:


----------



## troponin

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ah right, I thought it was my Avatar but then I know f'k all about computers.
> 
> It is actually me and no photoshop....as I know f'k all about computers again!! :lol:


strong like an ox! how long u been training?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

troponin said:


> strong like an ox! how long u been training?


Since I was 14...I am 37 now.

P.S, I am not as strong as @Noodles1976


----------



## TLWFAP

Make sure you show the plates too m8.


----------



## troponin

BLUE(UK) said:


> Since I was 14...I am 37 now.
> 
> P.S, I am not as strong as @Noodles1976


lol we will see


----------



## Noodles1976

TLWFAP said:


> Make sure you show the plates too m8.


I think you will need counselling afterwards by the way you are sweating and hoping it doesn't happen...I'm afraid it is Broadmore for you!! Haha


----------



## Noodles1976

troponin said:


> lol we will see


I'm definitely starting another thread called 500lb squat paused at the bottom, I thought you guys were juiced up etc...something must be wrong with your training, diet or chemist! I am amazed you think that is heavy..Kai Green does 405lbs shoulder press...


----------



## mrwright

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm definitely starting another thread called 500lb squat paused at the bottom, I thought you guys were juiced up etc...something must be wrong with your training, diet or chemist! I am amazed you think that is heavy..Kai Green does 405lbs shoulder press...


Kai greenes one of the top 3 bodbuilders in the world with more gear hgh etc etc that ive had meals!


----------



## Mingster

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm definitely starting another thread called 500lb squat paused at the bottom, I thought you guys were juiced up etc...something must be wrong with your training, diet or chemist! I am amazed you think that is heavy..Kai Green does 405lbs shoulder press...


I've seen a vid of him doing a 405 incline press with a spotter doing a fair bit of the lifting for him. Never a strict OHP tbh.


----------



## SK50

500 pause squat isn't anywhere near as impressive as 300 ohp IMO

Some people are just very strong overhead though.

If I remember correctly Levrone used to rep 405 for 8 or so (seated though)


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Mingster said:


> I've seen a vid of him doing a 405 incline press with a spotter doing a fair bit of the lifting for him. Never a strict OHP tbh.


I have seen that, never a OHP, still impressive, but not what it is supposed to be


----------



## TLWFAP

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm definitely starting another thread called 500lb squat paused at the bottom, I thought you guys were juiced up etc...something must be wrong with your training, diet or chemist! I am amazed you think that is heavy..Kai Green does 405lbs shoulder press...


 I am an olympic lifter and I'm clean (for now). Your squat isn't impressive to me, as I'm 94kg- and I really doubt it's impressive to anyone else.

Your supposed strict press, ankle to ankle, 140kg OHP, as a natty is however - if it's real. If I do press, it's usually a push press, or BTN SGP.

I am very sure you're talking out of your ass. You're saying you have a 140kg strict press, ANKLE to ankle, blabla? Post a video tonight of it with pictures of the plates, just incase you try to use 2.5kg red training - or 10kg jumbo bumpers - for the doubters.

You try to act like you're humble and that we're all silly.. but you sound like someone who's had no gains for 20 years and got over excited with 5/3/1 and exaggerated their lifts. I did that; when I was about 12.

However, if I am wrong, then I'll apologise and add in another day just to press specifically.


----------



## grant hunter

I love these threads. They always come about every now and again and the results never come. Apart from one not so long ago.

Can't wait to see if OP shocks every single person who has posted.

I will give my prediction

OP won't deliver and will continue to post crap.


----------



## 38945

To put this lift into perspective here is Matt Reynolds who is an elite powerlifter and pro strongman doing 300lb strict press


----------



## 36-26

This is interesting. Bear in mind this guy claims 20" arms at 5 foot 9 so obviously not the guy beside the Bentley because there is no way they are 20" arms.

My bet is this video will never materialise or it will be a vid of someone else. I'll apologise if I'm wrong.


----------



## DutchTony

I reeeeaaaally want him to do it and hope he does.

I'm a believer and an optimist


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I bet he pays a huge monster at his local gym to do it lol, that's if he can find someone who can do it, I have never seen anyone do it


----------



## Noodles1976

RS86 said:


> To put this lift into perspective here is Matt Reynolds who is an elite powerlifter and pro strongman doing 300lb strict press


This is the same Matt Reynolds who did 325lbs for 8 on the bench in a recently posted video and I'm doing 315 for 12...yeah sounds about right!


----------



## Noodles1976

TLWFAP said:


> I am an olympic lifter and I'm clean (for now). Your squat isn't impressive to me, as I'm 94kg- and I really doubt it's impressive to anyone else.
> 
> Your supposed strict press, ankle to ankle, 140kg OHP, as a natty is however - if it's real. If I do press, it's usually a push press, or BTN SGP.
> 
> I am very sure you're talking out of your ass. You're saying you have a 140kg strict press, ANKLE to ankle, blabla? Post a video tonight of it with pictures of the plates, just incase you try to use 2.5kg red training - or 10kg jumbo bumpers - for the doubters.
> 
> You try to act like you're humble and that we're all silly.. but you sound like someone who's had no gains for 20 years and got over excited with 5/3/1 and exaggerated their lifts. I did that; when I was about 12.
> 
> However, if I am wrong, then I'll apologise and add in another day just to press specifically.


I hope you enjoy the show...banging out 5 easy reps on 120kg..I look forward to your squat video. We have some Olympic lifters in our gym but most are fairly weak on the bench and standing press, I have seen some good squats from them though. What are your max b d s lifts??


----------



## Benchbum

Lolz.

Where are you based? We should get you doing some strongman with a strict press like that.


----------



## Noodles1976

Benchbum said:


> Lolz.
> 
> Where are you based? We should get you doing some strongman with a strict press like that.


Belfast...is strongman bad for injuries?


----------



## Benchbum

Course


----------



## Noodles1976

Benchbum said:


> Course


I'm too old for that game then! Good luck with it


----------



## Lotte

Noodles1976 said:


> Belfast...is strongman bad for injuries?


lol!


----------



## Noodles1976

Noodles1976 said:


> I hope you enjoy the show...banging out 5 easy reps on 120kg..I look forward to your squat video. We have some Olympic lifters in our gym but most are fairly weak on the bench and standing press, I have seen some good squats from them though. What are your max b d s lifts??


What are your lifts? Do you lift competitively? My pal is a uk Olympic lifting judge and if you are worth a sh*%t he will know you.....ah the sound of silence


----------



## Akita

I really want this to happen. Want to see all this humble pie being eaten!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

all round to mine at 10.00pm.


----------



## Noodles1976

Akita said:


> I really want this to happen. Want to see all this humble pie being eaten!


I was thinking more of serving up a [email protected]&t sandwich to the haters!


----------



## saxondale

Saw the bentley picture on here the other week, wanders off to see who posted it.


----------



## sauceman

Noodles1976 said:


> What are your lifts? Do you lift competitively? My pal is a uk Olympic lifting judge and if you are worth a sh*%t he will know you.....ah the sound of silence


Sound of silence because you quoted yourself dumbass.


----------



## Noodles1976

sauceman said:


> Sound of silence because you quoted yourself dumbass.


Nice chest by the way, what kind of bra do you wear?


----------



## Muckshifter

Dont know why all the doubters is it really that unbelievable that guy posts up an achievement

and everybody that cant do it themselves calls bs cos there is no vid the guy has said he'll do one and still

all the **** talk find out soon enough.


----------



## sauceman

Noodles1976 said:


> Nice chest by the way, what kind of bra do you wear?


You're poor attempt at a joke doesn't even make sense. How old are you 12? You're clearly a moron.


----------



## 36-26

Muckshifter said:


> Dont know why all the doubters is it really that unbelievable that guy posts up an achievement
> 
> and everybody that cant do it themselves calls bs cos there is no vid the guy has said he'll do one and still
> 
> all the **** talk find out soon enough.


Because it's a strict 300lb overhead press natty. It's not some guy saying he got a 100kg pb on his squat.

Personally I doubt it because the same fella said he has 20" arms and then posts a pic of what looks like 17" or 18" at the very most. So IMO he has history of bs


----------



## Noodles1976

sauceman said:


> You're poor attempt at a joke doesn't even make sense. How old are you 12? You're clearly a moron.


The last time I saw someone standing like you in the pic they were getting a spray tan


----------



## Noodles1976

36-26 said:


> Because it's a strict 300lb overhead press natty. It's not some guy saying he got a 100kg pb on his squat.
> 
> Personally I doubt it because the same fella said he has 20" arms and then posts a pic of what looks like 17" or 18" at the very most. So IMO he has history of bs


Going down!


----------



## sauceman

Noodles1976 said:


> The last time I saw someone standing like you in the pic they were getting a spray tan


Just because you're short as ****, don't throw your teddys out the pram.


----------



## Noodles1976

I am not getting into any more hater fuelled tit for tat..watch the video..bye!


----------



## DutchTony

Noodles1976 said:


> Nice chest by the way, what kind of bra do you wear?


Mate silly insults will get you nowhere! There's no reason to act like an idiot. It's disappointing to be honest.

I still hope you do your lift but you need to sort your attitude out.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Subbed. Come on OP crack on with the job. Hope your not trolling.


----------



## SK50

The only hard bit to believe is the 'au naturel' bit. But we will just have to take your word for that.

It's an impressive lift, yes, unbelievable? no. I am 90kg and can press 105kg strict OHP, and I consider myself a relatively bad presser. If I went up to 104kg I am sure I could do 125 or so. Not natural, however.


----------



## platyphylla

DutchTony said:


> Mate silly insults will get you nowhere! There's no reason to act like an idiot. It's disappointing to be honest.
> 
> I still hope you do your lift but you need to sort your attitude out.


Banter! It made me laugh anyway. The guy is probably trolling but it's gotten everyone on the hook.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Muckshifter said:


> Dont know why all the doubters is it really that unbelievable that guy posts up an achievement
> 
> and everybody that cant do it themselves calls bs cos there is no vid the guy has said he'll do one and still
> 
> all the **** talk find out soon enough.


Calm down mate I'm sure he will pm you if he is interested


----------



## 36-26

Noodles1976 said:


> I am not getting into any more hater fuelled tit for tat..watch the video..bye!


People doubting you is not hating. I'd love to think its possible being unassisted myself it's just i think you are full of bull$hit. I don't even believe you are natty in the first place, anyone who tries to sell it as hard as you are usually talking out their Harris.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I don't even care if he is natty or not. I just like to see a good lift. Crack on fella.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Also 20 inch natty arms on a 5ft 9in frame, hard to believe


----------



## Noodles1976

36-26 said:


> People doubting you is not hating. I'd love to think its possible being unassisted myself it's just i think you are full of bull$hit. I don't even believe you are natty in the first place, anyone who tries to sell it as hard as you are usually talking out their Harris.


Watch the video and come up to Belfast for a training session and you will see what's what. Would be happy to organise.


----------



## eezy1

if i cant do it, you cant do it

thats the attitude of so many guys onhere lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

eezy1 said:


> if i cant do it, you cant do it
> 
> thats the attitude of so many guys onhere lol


I really hope he can do it


----------



## eezy1

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I really hope he can do it


samehere mate. dont let us down now noodle :lol:


----------



## Noodles1976

eezy1 said:


> samehere mate. dont let us down now noodle :lol:


It's in the bag guys...should have notified BetFair..could have made some serious wad


----------



## Prince Adam

In


----------



## mrwright

How come on another thread you say your max Ohp is 120kg and squat 200 odd ?!

Youve made some mental gains since then...


----------



## DutchTony

mrwright said:


> How come on another thread you say your max Ohp is 120kg and squat 200 odd ?!
> 
> Youve made some mental gains since then...


Wendlers 5 3 1 is incredible.....


----------



## doyoueven




----------



## Muckshifter

Originally Posted by 36-26

Because it's a strict 300lb overhead press natty. It's not some guy saying he got a 100kg pb on his squat.

Personally I doubt it because the same fella said he has 20" arms and then posts a pic of what looks like 17" or 18" at the very most. So IMO he has history of bs

I'm well aware what it is to press 300 overhead but hey maybe thats the lift the guy excels at everybody

has one that they are better than others in a couple of hrs if no vid you fling all

the xxxx you want in his direction me i will give him the benefit of doubt until then.

And whats next if he does the lift no way he's natty lol


----------



## Danjal

Noodles1976 said:


> Watch the video and come up to Belfast for a training session and you will see what's what. Would be happy to organise.


I haven't gone through all the pages but have you actually posted the video of your lift yet?


----------



## DutchTony

Danjal said:


> I haven't gone through all the pages but have you actually posted the video of your lift yet?


He going to do it tonight and post video up at 10pm. Soooooo we're all just sitting about waiting, having cups of tea and biscuits


----------



## Danjal

Brilliant, at least I can look forward to something after Game of Thrones finishes.


----------



## Dan94

in


----------



## 36-26

I actually hope he proves me wrong. I love watching impressive shows of strength.


----------



## platyphylla

Muckshifter said:


> Originally Posted by 36-26
> 
> Because it's a strict 300lb overhead press natty. It's not some guy saying he got a 100kg pb on his squat.
> 
> Personally I doubt it because the same fella said he has 20" arms and then posts a pic of what looks like 17" or 18" at the very most. So IMO he has history of bs
> 
> I'm well aware what it is to press 300 overhead but hey maybe thats the lift the guy excels at everybody
> 
> has one that they are better than others in a couple of hrs if no vid you fling all
> 
> the xxxx you want in his direction me i will give him the benefit of doubt until then.
> 
> And *whats next if he does the lift no way he's natty *lol


Yep, that is exactly what will happen if he posts it up.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

36-26 said:


> Because it's a strict 300lb overhead press natty. It's not some guy saying he got a 100kg pb on his squat.
> 
> Personally I doubt it because the same fella said he has 20" arms and then posts a pic of what looks like 17" or 18" at the very most. So IMO he has history of bs


If he was 6' 5 his arms would look big enough to be 20", I don't know his height.

Over 100kg natty OHP isn't a bad lift in my opinion, I have managed 120kg but more push press than a strict lift but at that point my joints are right on their limits and if I persist I just get really bad soreness. 140kg is an whole nuther league IMO....strict!!



SK50 said:


> The only hard bit to believe is the 'au naturel' bit. But we will just have to take your word for that.
> 
> It's an impressive lift, yes, unbelievable? no. I am 90kg and can press 105kg strict OHP, and I consider myself a relatively bad presser. If I went up to 104kg I am sure I could do 125 or so. Not natural, however.


----------



## 36-26

BLUE(UK) said:


> If he was 6' 5 his arms would look big enough to be 20", I don't know his height.
> 
> Over 100kg natty OHP isn't a bad lift in my opinion, I have managed 120kg but more push press than a strict lift but at that point my joints are right on their limits and if I persist I just get really bad soreness. 140kg is an whole nuther league IMO....strict!!


He said he's 5ft 9


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory




----------



## BLUE(UK)

36-26 said:


> Because it's a strict 300lb overhead press natty. It's not some guy saying he got a 100kg pb on his squat.
> 
> Personally I doubt it because the same fella said he has 20" arms and then posts a pic of what looks like 17" or 18" at the very most. So IMO he has history of bs





36-26 said:


> He said he's 5ft 9


At 5' 9I doubt they're pushing 17" as they don't look any bigger than mine in terms of proportion yet I am 6" 2 and 17.5-18st depending on my pie quota.


----------



## harryalmighty

what page is the lift on? or when is it meant to be posted cba to trawl through 11 pages..


----------



## hermie07

Would you say this is strict. Only one I found on YouTube.


----------



## 36-26

hermie07 said:


> Would you say this is strict. Only one I found on YouTube.


That boy is strong!! Morbidly obese but strong!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

hermie07 said:


> Would you say this is strict. Only one I found on YouTube.


Acceptable to me. He's not really jumping the weight up. Legs in a weird position though - spread either side of the bench. Not the most comfortable position i'd imagine.


----------



## harryalmighty

op


----------



## MyronGainz

hermie07 said:


> Would you say this is strict. Only one I found on YouTube.


If that is you OP.........................well done you're looking thick, solid, tight


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

hermie07 said:


> Would you say this is strict. Only one I found on YouTube.


Either he is strong as fcuk, or they are fake weights, i dont just mean about pressing it, it's just the way he handles the weight, makes it look like 40lb


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> At 5' 9I doubt they're pushing 17" as they don't look any bigger than mine in terms of proportion yet I am 6" 2 and 17.5-18st depending on my pie quota.


Bud I did the 300 workout when I took that pic...don't worry I have put on a bit since then. The are 20" cold


----------



## hermie07

Noodles1976 said:


> Bud I did the 300 workout when I took that pic...don't worry I have put on a bit since then. The are 20" cold


Did you do it all ok today then?


----------



## dann19900

eezy1 said:


> if i cant do it, you cant do it
> 
> thats the attitude of so many guys onhere lol


Not really, I assumed a lift that big was impossible natty due to people screaming roids at 13-14 stone guys, think I'll come off any gear if i see it lol


----------



## Noodles1976

hermie07 said:


> Did you do it all ok today then?


I'm off to gym now..5x120kg tonight...later


----------



## harryalmighty

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm off to gym now..5x120kg tonight...later


so your posting it up at the gym? 10pm


----------



## JuggernautJake

this video right here makes me believe that a 300lb natty lift is very very fuc.king special indeed...like world class special... I'm skeptical, but innocent till proven guilty and plus I just want him to prove everyone wrong...


----------



## hermie07

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm off to gym now..5x120kg tonight...later


136kg for 1?


----------



## Noodles1976

hermie07 said:


> 136kg for 1?


Yeah, nailed that on my last 4 week training cycle..will be trying for 315lbs for 1 in 3 weeks time

Just looked at Wendler calculator and 5x120 equals 1rep max of 140kg so I'm on schedule


----------



## mr small

Hurry up fook I wanna see this lol great how so many on here call bull**** lol there are some people out there are just strong as fook and it's that simple


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm off to gym now..5x120kg tonight...later


Sh1t, I could not train heavy at this time of night, well done that man


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> Bud I did the 300 workout when I took that pic...don't worry I have put on a bit since then. The are 20" cold


Beast!!


----------



## saxondale

Im back from the gym (17 hour shift before that) have I missed it?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mr small said:


> Hurry up fook I wanna see this lol great how so many on here call bull**** lol there are some people out there are just strong as fook and it's that simple


My laptop battery is getting low....I have been waiting all evening!! :beer:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

saxondale said:


> Im back from the gym (17 hour shift before that) have I missed it?


Haha no, about 15 mins to go, get yourself some popcorn


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Haha no, about 15 mins to go, get yourself some popcorn


No popcorn in here, it's steak and eggs twice a day only.


----------



## hermie07

I have faith noodles will deliver. Team noodles lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

BLUE(UK) said:


> No popcorn in here, it's steak and eggs twice a day only.


Haha classic mate, have some reps


----------



## boutye911

Im looking forward to this. Hope he does it.

For the record its now 10pm.


----------



## doyoueven




----------



## MyronGainz

literally waiting up just for OP to deliver


----------



## raptordog

Just saying.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

10.10 by my reckoning


----------



## Akita

Give the man a chance..


----------



## DutchTony

COME ON NOODLES! I'M ON THE EDGE OF MY ****ING SEAT HERE!!!


----------



## MyronGainz




----------



## saxondale

Ive even put 'the island' on pause for this, hope he hurries up

Probably in the shower eh?


----------



## platyphylla

saxondale said:


> Ive even put 'the island' on pause for this, hope he hurries up
> 
> Probably in the shower eh?


Shower + upload time + the fact that this is a masterclass in trolling = you lot waiting til midnight.


----------



## KRSOne

JuggernautJake said:


> this video right here makes me believe that a 300lb natty lift is very very fuc.king special indeed...like world class special... I'm skeptical, but innocent till proven guilty and plus I just want him to prove everyone wrong...


Dan Green is in the elite, and broken many world records for his size. He has also broken the world record for a wrapped event where he performed without them.

Id be very impressed if the OP could deliver, as this guy is in the elite and still struggles!


----------



## DutchTony

Ok calm down Dutch. Errrm Well he was on his way to the gym at 9:31pm. So he had 29 minutes to get there, warm up, do the lift, do his routine etc. Then he'll probably need to get his protein in within 30 minutes otherwise the world will explode blah blah. Then he has to get back from the gym and upload the vid. All in 29 minutes???

He's definitely running late. He wasn't lying all along. He's juuuust running late.

He wont let us all down.

I still believe.......


----------



## KRSOne

oh yeah. and op, hurry Dafuq up


----------



## saxondale

platyphylla said:


> Shower + upload time + the fact that this is a masterclass in trolling = you lot waiting til midnight.


You saying he can't do it, shame on your for not been a beliver


----------



## hermie07

He already said he is not doing the 300 tonight he is doing 120kg for 5.


----------



## hermie07

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm off to gym now..5x120kg tonight...later


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mr small

I believe for the simple reason I've sen a guy bench [email protected] stone bodyweight!

P.s I did also seen dynamo bench 155 lol


----------



## KRSOne




----------



## harryalmighty

im going to bed.


----------



## Noodles1976

Ok got 125kg for a double...bit disappointed..vid on the way!!!!


----------



## saxondale

Noodles1976 said:


> Ok got 125kg for a double...bit disappointed..vid on the way!!!!


Is there any point then - failed mate


----------



## Noodles1976

saxondale said:


> Is there any point then - failed mate


Yeah I'm so disappointed that I will cry all the way to the bank lol


----------



## DutchTony

Noodles1976 said:


> Ok got 125kg for a double...bit disappointed..vid on the way!!!!


----------



## hermie07

125 for 2 no leg drive is still very impressive to me.


----------



## JuggernautJake

125 for a double still works out at about 130 - 135 1 rep max so get that video up son!


----------



## Noodles1976

JuggernautJake said:


> 125 for a double still works out at about 130 - 135 1 rep max so get that video up son!


Wil do when I get home and wifi...we are a bit behind the times in Northern Ireland with the old GPRS!


----------



## reza85

Lol so where is this vid ?


----------



## troponin

i call bull****.


----------



## Heavyassweights

reza85 said:


> Lol so where is this vid ?


It's in his knapsack with his magic beans

By the sounds of it the c0ck still has AOL


----------



## Noodles1976

View attachment 151862
View attachment 151863
View attachment 151863




reza85 said:


> Lol so where is this vid ?


These are some stills, I didn't realise you couldn't just upload from phone.


----------



## Noodles1976

Noodles1976 said:


> View attachment 151862
> View attachment 151863
> View attachment 151863
> 
> 
> These are some stills, I didn't realise you couldn't just upload from phone.


Will have one of the guys in office upload vid tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Noodles1976 said:


> View attachment 151862
> View attachment 151863
> View attachment 151863
> 
> 
> These are some stills, I didn't realise you couldn't just upload from phone.


Invalid Attachments !


----------



## Noodles1976

BestBefore1989 said:


> Invalid Attachments !


Seem to work for me bud. Check in for video tomorrow. I will post my next 1rep max attempt too...hopefully can squeeze out the extra 4kg and get 140kg..2x25 and a 10 on each side!!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Yer boring mate.

Post up pic with noodles written in noodles across your face and you may get some sympathy


----------



## DutchTony

Well done mate


----------



## Dark sim

what a load of bollox


----------



## Noodles1976

Heavyassweights said:


> Yer boring mate.
> 
> Post up pic with noodles written in noodles across your face and you may get some sympathy


You need glasses?? The vid clip starts with me showing the phone with this thread..that is on the stills too. What are your best lifts? To be honest I would rather be weaker and leaner!!


----------



## Noodles1976

Dark sim said:


> what a load of bollox


Actually a load of bollox is all I use...my own


----------



## Noodles1976

DutchTony said:


> Well done mate


Thanks Tony..can't understand all the negativity and jealousy...must be the roids they are taking!!i will keep the evidence coming...150 kg bench for 8 last week so will post my next effort on Wednesday.


----------



## Noodles1976

Seems like the 34g whey protein bars from Poundland and my Iceland steak I was slagged off about are doing the trick..both have quality macros.


----------



## Akita

Definitely invalid attachments mate...


----------



## DutchTony

Noodles1976 said:


> Thanks Tony..can't understand all the negativity and jealousy...must be the roids they are taking!!i will keep the evidence coming...150 kg bench for 8 last week so will post my next effort on Wednesday.


Good stuff mate. Remember to post tonights vid tomorrow.


----------



## Noodles1976

Akita said:


> Definitely invalid attachments mate...


Can't you see them?

Will put the whole lot and vid up in the morning...goodnight!


----------



## Dark sim

Noodles1976 said:


> Thanks Tony..can't understand all the negativity and jealousy...must be the roids they are taking!!i will keep the evidence coming...150 kg bench for 8 last week so will post my next effort on Wednesday.


No one wants to see your 150 for 8 bench, which isnt that impressive in my world as a natty, done it myself, when I was natty of course. This thread was about your OHP, 125x5, or your 1 rep max, which you failed and you failed to post vid or valid pics. Thats where the negativity comes from. Don't think jealousy is a factor.

Quit your jibber jabber and post a reputable vid of your lift.


----------



## Noodles1976

Dark sim said:


> No one wants to see your 150 for 8 bench, which isnt that impressive in my world as a natty, done it myself, when I was natty of course. This thread was about your OHP, 125x5, or your 1 rep max, which you failed and you failed to post vid or valid pics. Thats where the negativity comes from. Don't think jealousy is a factor.
> 
> Quit your jibber jabber and post a reputable vid of your lift.


Must be the Bentley then...or maybe that I already have done 136kg OHP for one.


----------



## Sway12

omfg just went through the entire thread looking for the lift. OP????


----------



## Noodles1976

Sway12 said:


> omfg just went through the entire thread looking for the lift. OP????


Be there by noon tomorrow bud


----------



## Ricky12345

Sway12 said:


> omfg just went through the entire thread looking for the lift. OP????


X 2 lol

Op u gotta deliver now or u have mugged ya self right off


----------



## Akita

Ricky12345 said:


> X 2 lol
> 
> Op u gotta deliver now or u have mugged ya self right off


 lol, agreed. It's make or break for your reps/negs tomorrow mate lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

JuggernautJake said:


> 125 for a double still works out at about 130 - 135 1 rep max so get that video up son!


No it doesn't unless he was 'holding back' a bit.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I have faith.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dark sim said:


> No one wants to see your 150 for 8 bench, which isnt that impressive in my world as a natty, done it myself, when I was natty of course. This thread was about your OHP, 125x5, or your 1 rep max, which you failed and you failed to post vid or valid pics. Thats where the negativity comes from. Don't think jealousy is a factor.
> 
> Quit your jibber jabber and post a reputable vid of your lift.


150kg for 8 on the bench is pretty impressive to me as a natty but then my bench has never been very good compared to the numbers I have read about on here yet isn't far off the strongest in the gyms i have used.

I do agree with the Jibber Jabber part.

@Noodles1976

125kg for 2 is still strong, if no leg drive at all then it is still up there in my book.

If you're lying about your lifts though, it's a sad day in the life of Noodles1976 and @Mingster should ban your sorry a55 or @Lorian should change your 'bronze member' part of your avi to 'born bull5hitter'.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I have faith.


It must be a Leicestershire thing....keep the faith!! :lol:


----------



## Benchbum

I was so excited when I got up, this was the first thing I checked... What a disappointment..


----------



## mrwright

I can OHP 200kg dumbbells for reps an im natty n train for 6 months

I dont see the big deal?


----------



## Captain lats

mrwright said:


> I can OHP 200kg dumbbells for reps an im natty n train for 6 months
> 
> I dont see the big deal?


post a video @ 10pm


----------



## Sub-Zero

16 pages read...and not a vid in sight..lol


----------



## saxondale

reza85 said:


> Lol so where is this vid ?


He's still trying to find one on youtube


----------



## IGotTekkers

Can I just get a confirmation that there is yet to be a video of o's wild claims?


----------



## saxondale

Noodles1976 said:


> View attachment 151862
> View attachment 151863
> View attachment 151863
> 
> 
> These are some stills, I didn't realise you couldn't just upload from phone.


 @Lorian can you sort out the invalid link?


----------



## Danjal

IGotTekkers said:


> Can I just get a confirmation that there is yet to be a video of o's wild claims?


Confirmed.


----------



## saxondale

IGotTekkers said:


> Can I just get a confirmation that there is yet to be a video of o's wild claims?


There will be no video mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'll give you 3-1 there will


----------



## DutchTony

I was waiting for sooooooo long yesterday :sad:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Nothing to see here people, move along please


----------



## Mclovin147

Just read 17 pages, but no lift video.

It was an emotional journey...


----------



## Boroboy1980

Mclovin147 said:


> Just read 17 pages, but no lift video.
> 
> It was an emotional journey...


I've just done the same. I think I should be paid £300 for enduring that.

Then again, it probably would never materialise.


----------



## Sway12

noon today pal?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

43 minutes and counting


----------



## Blinkey

Maybe he is busy blowing up two black balloons and sticking them on an olly bar.


----------



## mrwright

Captain lats said:


> post a video @ 10pm


Ill train at 4am tomorrow and will post a video then but only for 10 minutes due to my sensitive work i dont wanna be seen

So 4am until 4:10am be here or miss it!


----------



## mattyhunt

:lol: just read through 17 pages and still no vid.

I'd like to beleive OP to be honest, hoping there's a vid a some point!


----------



## Lorian

saxondale said:


> @Lorian can you sort out the invalid link?


Not sure why those aren't working - can you try re-uploading please?


----------



## Blinkey




----------



## Captain lats

mrwright said:


> Ill train at 4am tomorrow and will post a video then but only for 10 minutes due to my sensitive work i dont wanna be seen
> 
> So 4am until 4:10am be here or miss it!


i was just taking the pi55 out of the OP for not posting his vid at 10. Fair game.


----------



## MyronGainz

And OP still has not delivered. Fuk me I think I will get laid before I see this lift! Not srs

I never get laid :no:


----------



## reza85

Lol at this thread )


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm losing my faith in humanity.


----------



## Ginger Ben

This could go down in UKM history along with noaudi but I still have a little faith in the op


----------



## Muckshifter

C'mon noodles where u at


----------



## bigchickenlover

I did 105kg last night wasn't very strict tho .. .......


----------



## 36-26

Said I'd check in here. Surprise surprise no vid.


----------



## Boroboy1980

If I knew how to give negative points, I lose my cherry on this guy.


----------



## Colhoun1993

zzzzzzz some one wake me up when the video is here !!!!


----------



## Wallace86

18pages and........... No video


----------



## simonthepieman

Never saw this coming.

We'll not coming


----------



## Spangle1187

I keep checking back, is this going to be a no show.............


----------



## Sway12

I love it when people make outrageous claims like this and never back them up.


----------



## Noodles1976

Sway12 said:


> I love it when people make outrageous claims like this and never back them up.


Within the hour doubters!!Some of us aren't spending the day at the computer in our underpants with cold pizza encrusted on our chest hair!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Noodles1976 said:


> Within the hour doubters!!Some of us aren't spending the day at the computer in our underpants with cold pizza encrusted on our chest hair!


Im a belieber op. I'm a belieber


----------



## funkdocta

Noodles1976 said:


> Within the hour doubters!!Some of us aren't spending the day at the computer in our underpants with cold pizza encrusted on our chest hair!


I don't have chest hair.....


----------



## Wallace86

I'm sat in a jeep on top of a hill it's raining and all I can see is peat and bogs and a few deer and I'm bored. I need entertainment. :rolleye:


----------



## Boroboy1980

Noodles1976 said:


> Within the hour doubters!!Some of us aren't spending the day at the computer in our underpants with cold pizza encrusted on our chest hair!


But those who doing so are living the dream!!!


----------



## Blinkey

Noodles perhaps you need to sing along to this----------------------


----------



## DutchTony

Noodles1976 said:


> Within the hour doubters!!Some of us aren't spending the day at the computer in our underpants with cold pizza encrusted on our chest hair!


I've still got faith in you buddy :thumb:


----------



## barnz

DutchTony said:


> I've still got faith in you buddy :thumb:


----------



## Toad1977

I had a goal of 10x handstand push-ups in a year with a body weight of 103kgs

I hammered the shoulder press and moved up to around 98kgs for 2x reps seated and 3x push-ups until an injury that was on test/tren e cycle, after being off I'm finding it hard to even push 80kgs x4.

Well done if you can tho


----------



## grant hunter

I just over head pressed a Great Dane.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Toad1977 said:


> I had a goal of 10x handstand push-ups in a year with a body weight of 103kgs
> 
> I hammered the shoulder press and moved up to around 98kgs for 2x reps seated and 3x push-ups until an injury that was on test/tren e cycle, after being off I'm finding it hard to even push 80kgs x4.
> 
> Well done if you can tho


that's good mate, can you give me the key words so I can decipher your code

I love a puzzle


----------



## grant hunter

Look my post count is going up


----------



## Captain lats

grant hunter said:


> I just over head pressed a Great Dane.


scooby-doo?


----------



## grant hunter

Captain lats said:


> scooby-doo?


Shiiiiit typo it was a baby not a dog


----------



## Wallace86

I just overhead pressed my fone to get a signal to see if OP had put video up......... @Noodles1976 don't keep me hanging suns starting to shine and I don't want to get back out jeep :cowboy:


----------



## TBWFC

5 minutes untill the hour is up, just wasted about 15 minutes going through all 19 pages.


----------



## Danjal

Oh dear, another self-imposed deadline missed!


----------



## grant hunter

Couldn't get a vid but two belts an straps EASY

Edit video is in


----------



## bigchickenlover

grant hunter said:


> View attachment 151891
> 
> 
> Couldn't get a vid but two belts an straps EASY


Slap that sun tan lotion on then get some pics uploaded!!


----------



## Danjal

grant hunter said:


> View attachment 151891
> 
> 
> Couldn't get a vid but two belts an straps EASY


Impressive! You still have a Nokia 3310!


----------



## Noodles1976

Danjal said:


> Oh dear, another self-imposed deadline missed!







BOOM! and yes they are real legs, arms, weights....I am next going to post my drug free record squat.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Noodles1976 said:


> BOOM! and yes they are real legs, arms, weights....I am next going to post my drug free record squat.


Is it warm in there or is it me?


----------



## Charlee Scene

Nice!


----------



## Noodles1976

Charlee Scene said:


> Nice!


Thanks...open invitation to come to Belfast for a training session and a night out, lovely ladies in Belfast.


----------



## Smitch

Noodles1976 said:


> BOOM! and yes they are real legs, arms, weights....I am next going to post my drug free record squat.


How much is on the bar?

Just looks like 2 plates?


----------



## TBWFC

is that 2 15 plates. LOL JKZ nice one mate


----------



## DanishM

Noodles1976 said:


> BOOM! and yes they are real legs, arms, weights....I am next going to post my drug free record squat.


Nice job John! :thumb:


----------



## Noodles1976

j0rd4n500 said:


> is that 2 15 plates. LOL JKZ nice one mate


Here we go....2x25 and one 2.5 each side...come over for a training session if you like!!and see for yourself..you are ripped!

Doing a 260kg squat at the opening of my friends gym...will post it!


----------



## Noodles1976

DanishM said:


> Nice job John! :thumb:


Thanks very much, felt a bit tired to be honest, but all the heckling made me try the 125!!


----------



## TBWFC

Noodles1976 said:


> Here we go....2x25 and one 2.5 each side...come over for a training session if you like!!and see for yourself..you are ripped!
> 
> Doing a 260kg squat at the opening of my friends gym...will post it!


I was joking mate, I use to use them plates and can see they are 25's hence why I said lol jkz and nice one  . Belfast is quite a way, maybe if im over ireland visiting family ill pay a visit. might try this 5/3/1 routine when im back from sharm.


----------



## Heavyassweights

300lbs press?


----------



## Noodles1976

j0rd4n500 said:


> I was joking mate, I use to use them plates and can see they are 25's hence why I said lol jkz and nice one  . Belfast is quite a way, maybe if im over ireland visiting family ill pay a visit. might try this 5/3/1 routine when im back from sharm.


No Worries!!


----------



## DutchTony

Noodles1976 said:


> BOOM! and yes they are real legs, arms, weights....I am next going to post my drug free record squat.


YES MATE! I KNEW YOU WOULDN'T LET US DOWN!

WELL DONE!

REPS :thumb:


----------



## Noodles1976

Heavyassweights said:


> 300lbs press?


I did that already...my next 1 rep max attempt is about 3 weeks away and I'm trying for 140kg. This lift was after a good few work sets but the 1 rep max is just a few warm ups and loads of loud music first!! I will give it a go anyway..thanks for the banter heavyassweights!


----------



## Noodles1976

DutchTony said:


> YES MATE! I KNEW YOU WOULDN'T LET US DOWN!
> 
> WELL DONE!
> 
> REPS :thumb:


Thanks a million... You have a positive attitude!


----------



## RocoElBurn

Didn't doubt these lifts myself, not even the natty bit either. But get the vid up first next time ;0p


----------



## Noodles1976

RocoElBurn said:


> Didn't doubt these lifts myself, not even the natty bit either. But get the vid up first next time ;0p


I'm just crap at tech stuff!! Too much time in the gym.. Thanks Rocco


----------



## chrisjp4

Noodles1976 said:


> Thanks a million... You have a positive attitude!


Well done mate!! I didn't doubt it either, seem to be a LOT of jealous people in this thread crying to themselves that they can't lift as much as you even juiced up! Made me giggle last night but was too tired to comment!

Glad you put the vid up & shut them up! Some bloody good lifting for a natty scum!


----------



## 38945

Respect @Noodles1976

Tbh that looked easy for you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice work!


----------



## Noodles1976

RS86 said:


> Respect @Noodles1976
> 
> Tbh that looked easy for you


It actually felt hard...just one of those workouts. Thanks though


----------



## Noodles1976

chrisjp4 said:


> Well done mate!! I didn't doubt it either, seem to be a LOT of jealous people in this thread crying to themselves that they can't lift as much as you even juiced up! Made me giggle last night but was too tired to comment!
> 
> Glad you put the vid up & shut them up! Some bloody good lifting for a natty scum!


Yeah enjoyed the slagging....thanks


----------



## Dark sim

I can see 2x 25kg not sure the outer skinny plates are 25's. Could v well be olympic 15's?

Also put a tap measure round them arms cos they ain't 20


----------



## Noodles1976

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice work!


20 years a coming Dirk!


----------



## Noodles1976

Dark sim said:


> I can see 2x 25kg not sure the outer skinny plates are 25's. Could v well be olympic 15's?
> 
> Also put a tap measure round them arms cos they ain't 20


Ah here he is.....come over to Belfast Dark Sim and we can hammer out some shoulders and you can make me jealous of that big bench of yours! I was a bit disappointed to be honest but will hopefully nail the 140KG...I wouldnt mind being as lean as you in that pic though lol!


----------



## Blinkey

If those weights were 25kg each, that makes 100kg, not quite 300ibs. But they look like 20kg and 15kg weights, not doing you down mate but not quite as said.


----------



## chrisjp4

Blinkey said:


> If those weights were 25kg each, that makes 100kg, not quite 300ibs. But they look like 20kg and 15kg weights, not doing you down mate but not quite as said.


The bar weigh's 20kg for a start & a 5kg each side, do the math's! Obviously you have no clue as you don't even know an Olympic bar weigh's 20kg! :/


----------



## TBWFC

4*25=100 like you said +20 for olympic bar and as he mentioned before he said theres 2*2.5kg weights which are obviously really small and cant see.


----------



## Dark sim

Noodles1976 said:


> Ah here he is.....come over to Belfast Dark Sim and we can hammer out some shoulders and you can make me jealous of that big bench of yours! I was a bit disappointed to be honest but will hopefully nail the 140KG...I wouldnt mind being as lean as you in that pic though lol!


No youre ok thanks, I've had one holiday this year.

IF you are going to even attempt a 140kg I would suggest you film every plate, no inconsistencies this time.

You mean you wouldnt mind being as lean and as huge as me, join the queue buddy


----------



## Noodles1976

Blinkey said:


> If those weights were 25kg each, that makes 100kg, not quite 300ibs. But they look like 20kg and 15kg weights, not doing you down mate but not quite as said.


Sorry but they are 25kg plates with indent...well known plate... Bar plus 4x25 plus 2.5kgx2=125kg

Read the rest of the thread re 300lb

As I have said open invitation to doubters etc to come train with me in Belfast if that's what it takes for you to be magnanimous!


----------



## barnz

Blinkey said:


> If those weights were 25kg each, that makes 100kg, not quite 300ibs. But they look like 20kg and 15kg weights, not doing you down mate but not quite as said.


+ the bar. It doesn't lift itself you know...


----------



## Noodles1976

Dark sim said:


> No youre ok thanks, I've had one holiday this year.
> 
> IF you are going to even attempt a 140kg I would suggest you film every plate, no inconsistencies this time.
> 
> You mean you wouldnt mind being as lean and as huge as me, join the queue buddy


Haha very good, will do that on 140 then! Thanks


----------



## Dark sim

Noodles1976 said:


> Haha very good, will do that on 140 then! Thanks


My preference would be 3x20 each side all the same size plates. I would genuinely be impressed if you standing press 140.

What is your seated press like (smith or free bar)?


----------



## Noodles1976

Dark sim said:


> My preference would be 3x20 each side all the same size plates. I would genuinely be impressed if you standing press 140.
> 
> What is your seated press like (smith or free bar)?


DS I find I can do much more on the seated press but I do the standing because it is much harder and generally the harder the lift the more stimulus. I am jealous of the condition of the guys on gear though, it is not easy for me being short and fat ;-)


----------



## Blinkey

Noodles1976 said:


> Sorry but they are 25kg plates with indent...well known plate... Bar plus 4x25 plus 2.5kgx2=125kg
> 
> Read the rest of the thread re 300lb
> 
> As I have said open invitation to doubters etc to come train with me in Belfast if that's what it takes for you to be magnanimous!


Just looked at the vid again, I cannot see any 2.5kg and the weight on the right is much thinner than the weight on the left.

But still a good lift.


----------



## 36-26

Well done on the lift an I apologise for doubting you. You are a strong dude.


----------



## eezy1

nice one noods


----------



## Blinkey

chrisjp4 said:


> The bar weigh's 20kg for a start & a 5kg each side, do the math's! Obviously you have no clue as you don't even know an Olympic bar weigh's 20kg! :/


I am fully aware of the weight of an olly bar, sort of got that after lifting weights for the last 30 years.


----------



## Noodles1976

Blinkey said:


> Just looked at the vid again, I cannot see any 2.5kg and the weight on the right is much thinner than the weight on the left.
> 
> But still a good lift.


Look again, as the weight turns you will see it is just the indent you are looking at...anyway all doubters can come and train with me as this is the only way some people can accept that somebody else has worked hard for a long time and now has some decent strength...nobody stronger than me has a problem with my lifts. Have to go back to work...bye!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> Sorry but they are 25kg plates with indent...well known plate... Bar plus 4x25 plus 2.5kgx2=125kg
> 
> Read the rest of the thread re 300lb
> 
> As I have said open invitation to doubters etc to come train with me in Belfast if that's what it takes for you to be magnanimous!


Those plates do not look like 2 x 25kg plates per side, they actually look like a 20 and a 10 but at very best a 20 and a 15.

I'm not hating as I have done 120kg and have no reason to lie on here.

If I was planned to be in Ireland in the near future I would take you up on your offer for sure but I am not, as much as it is nice in the South West.


----------



## chrisjp4

Blinkey said:


> I am fully aware of the weight of an olly bar, sort of got that after lifting weights for the last 30 years.


But you were doubting the weight used when it's clearly 25kg disc's, put it on pause & zoom if it makes you happy. Most decent gym's will have 25kg disc's now, although most old Olympic ones are 20kg. You quote 100kg, so not near 300lb's, was just correcting you. 52.5kg each end + 20kg bar. You are right it's not 300lb's, that'd be 135kg, 136kg if you want to be precise.  Still some good lifting, don't see why people would doubt it unless their jealous tbh


----------



## Blinkey

barnz said:


> + the bar. It doesn't lift itself you know...


Thanks for that, learnt something new today.


----------



## liam0810

Fair play to you @Noodles1976 as that's some strong lifting.

I always find it a shame on here that members would rather call bullsh1t and then hope that that the person in question he is lying instead of praising him. This board should be used to offer encouragement to each other but it seems nowadays its more about giving other members sh1t and deciding not to believe each other when they say they have achieved certain accolades. its going more like Bodybuilding.com all the time


----------



## Blinkey

chrisjp4 said:


> But you were doubting the weight used when it's clearly 25kg disc's, put it on pause & zoom if it makes you happy. Most decent gym's will have 25kg disc's now, although most old Olympic ones are 20kg. You quote 100kg, so not near 300lb's, was just correcting you. 52.5kg each end + 20kg bar. You are right it's not 300lb's, that'd be 135kg, 136kg if you want to be precise.  Still some good lifting, don't see why people would doubt it unless their jealous tbh


Most gyms have 25kg plates, they do not look like 25kg plates on the bar. Who said it was not good lifting? Who is jealous? Point of fact thread states 300Ib, it is not, that is what people are pointing out.


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> Those plates do not look like 2 x 25kg plates per side, they actually look like a 20 and a 10 but at very best a 20 and a 15.
> 
> I'm not hating as I have done 120kg and have no reason to lie on here.
> 
> If I was planned to be in Ireland in the near future I would take you up on your offer for sure but I am not, as much as it is nice in the South West.


If that makes you feel better, it was a solid 125kg and I will make it even more obvious in the next 1rep max of 140kg. This is a bit sad really.


----------



## sauceman

Blinkey said:


> Just looked at the vid again, I cannot see any 2.5kg and the weight on the right is much thinner than the weight on the left.
> 
> But still a good lift.


If you look its only thinner due to that bit being the grip part of the plate. When he re-racks it you can see the left plate on the right side rotates and get thinner.


----------



## Noodles1976

liam0810 said:


> Fair play to you @Noodles1976 as that's some strong lifting.
> 
> I always find it a shame on here that members would rather call bullsh1t and then hope that that the person in question he is lying instead of praising him. This board should be used to offer encouragement to each other but it seems nowadays its more about giving other members sh1t and deciding not to believe each other when they say they have achieved certain accolades. its going more like Bodybuilding.com all the time


Thanks, the naysayers don't do this community any favours. Cheers for not being one of them!


----------



## barnz

Blinkey said:


> Thanks for that, learnt something new today.


Glad to be of service


----------



## BettySwallocks

fvck me lol, give the man a break, well done OP. what's the next goal then?


----------



## Noodles1976

sauceman said:


> If you look its only thinner due to that bit being the grip part of the plate. When he re-racks it you can see the left plate on the right side rotates and get thinner.


Thanks bud and apologies for the slagging


----------



## BLUE(UK)

liam0810 said:


> Fair play to you @Noodles1976 as that's some strong lifting.
> 
> I always find it a shame on here that members would rather call bullsh1t and then hope that that the person in question he is lying instead of praising him. This board should be used to offer encouragement to each other but it seems nowadays its more about giving other members sh1t and deciding not to believe each other when they say they have achieved certain accolades. its going more like Bodybuilding.com all the time


Whilst I agree with what you're saying, I also don't think we should encourage people to sit behind their keyboard and lie. I am not saying this is what the OP is doing although the 'evidence' provided so far is quite a way off the original claim and even what is shown doesn't look like what he is saying it is(weight amounts).


----------



## Noodles1976

BettySwallocks said:


> fvck me lol, give the man a break, well done OP. what's the next goal then?


My dream is a 200kg bench with no wraps shirts etc...will take another long stretch of Wendler if it ever happens! Thanks again


----------



## sauceman

Noodles1976 said:


> Thanks bud and apologies for the slagging


It's ok, same goes. Never doubted the lift tbh. Ive seen them plates they are a lot smaller than normal 25 plates, they have a red circle with 25kg in there dont they?


----------



## Dark sim

liam0810 said:


> Fair play to you @Noodles1976 as that's some strong lifting.
> 
> I always find it a shame on here that members would rather call bullsh1t and then hope that that the person in question he is lying instead of praising him. This board should be used to offer encouragement to each other but it seems nowadays its more about giving other members sh1t and deciding not to believe each other when they say they have achieved certain accolades. its going more like Bodybuilding.com all the time


Nothing wrong with asking for proof. In fact all the lifts on UKM lifting table have to verified by video when over a certain weight, this imo met that criteria of proof needed. And its no wonder everyone asks for proof as there are so many BS's passing through forums these days.


----------



## Blinkey

liam0810 said:


> Fair play to you @Noodles1976 as that's some strong lifting.
> 
> I always find it a shame on here that members would rather call bullsh1t and then hope that that the person in question he is lying instead of praising him. This board should be used to offer encouragement to each other but it seems nowadays its more about giving other members sh1t and deciding not to believe each other when they say they have achieved certain accolades. its going more like Bodybuilding.com all the time


There was a huge delay in the vid, that caused doubt it was finally posted and it was a good lift, but not 300ibs. Not giving sh!t just a fact.

And if you hate ukm so much then why not rep elsewhere?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> If that makes you feel better, it was a solid 125kg and I will make it even more obvious in the next 1rep max of 140kg. This is a bit sad really.


I am sure the naysayers in this thread will welcome you providing the evidence including myself.


----------



## liam0810

BLUE(UK) said:


> Whilst I agree with what you're saying, I also don't think we should encourage people to sit behind their keyboard and lie. I am not saying this is what the OP is doing although the 'evidence' provided so far is quite a way off the original claim and even what is shown doesn't look like what he is saying it is(weight amounts).


Mate I can't stand the keyboard warriors on here but what I'm saying is that as soon as someone posts something everyone calls bullsh1t and its daft. Fair enough some proof should be given but not for every little thing that is said. You've gotta admit that nowadays on here there far more b1tching at each other then there used to be


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> Whilst I agree with what you're saying, I also don't think we should encourage people to sit behind their keyboard and lie. I am not saying this is what the OP is doing although the 'evidence' provided so far is quite a way off the original claim and even what is shown doesn't look like what he is saying it is(weight amounts).


You are seriously insecure...put your money where your doubt is and come to Belfast and see for yourself..I can't make it any clearer for you


----------



## Noodles1976

sauceman said:


> It's ok, same goes. Never doubted the lift tbh. Ive seen them plates they are a lot smaller than normal 25 plates, they have a red circle with 25kg in there dont they?


That's them, but they are the standard diameter.


----------



## liam0810

Blinkey said:


> There was a huge delay in the vid, that caused doubt it was finally posted and it was a good lift, but not 300ibs. Not giving sh!t just a fact.
> 
> And if you hate ukm so much then why not rep elsewhere?


Mate where I rep has got fcuk all to do with you and I never said I hate UKM so read what I posted again. I said that there is a lot more b1tching on here and given each other sh1t then there used to be.

When I joined I gained so much knowledge from so many knowledgable lads on here. Now you come on and the number of lads who seem to know what they're on about has dwindled and have been replaced by bells who just come on here to troll and it seems not even go to the gym.

This site should be used to encourage each other and offer advice, not to bitch and call bullsh1t at any given notice


----------



## barnz

Noodles1976 said:


> You are seriously insecure...put your money where your doubt is and come to Belfast and see for yourself..I can't make it any clearer for you


if you filmed weighing each plate as you put it on the bar he would still call bullsh1t. He is just jelly.


----------



## Dark sim

Noodles1976 said:


> You are seriously insecure...put your money where your doubt is and come to Belfast and see for yourself..I can't make it any clearer for you


You could, I told you how. The plates are not the same size, could quite easiy be 15's. So to make it clearer film them too.


----------



## liam0810

Dark sim said:


> Nothing wrong with asking for proof. In fact all the lifts on UKM lifting table have to verified by video when over a certain weight, this imo met that criteria of proof needed. And its no wonder everyone asks for proof as there are so many BS's passing through forums these days.


I'm not saying that but it's the fact that everyone started calling bullsh1t straight away, deciding not to believe him than to believe him and then wait for the video.


----------



## chrisjp4

I couldn't give a **** about what people can lift for 1MR, it's just "pub talk" anyway. You'll build a far better physique lifting up to 12 reps each exercise & pushing for failure each time.

I don't think the OP is lying at all, he said he did it the other day, doesn't mean he can do it the next day as his muscle will still be tired, I say give it a week to repair fully with light/intense training & you'll do it again. Make sure you get a vid of the plates going on to shut the winger's up on here!


----------



## Noodles1976

chrisjp4 said:


> I couldn't give a **** about what people can lift for 1MR, it's just "pub talk" anyway. You'll build a far better physique lifting up to 12 reps each exercise & pushing for failure each time.
> 
> I don't think the OP is lying at all, he said he did it the other day, doesn't mean he can do it the next day as his muscle will still be tired, I say give it a week to repair fully with light/intense training & you'll do it again. Make sure you get a vid of the plates going on to shut the winger's up on here!


Will do...I knew there would be all this BS anyway lol!


----------



## Sway12

Fair fking play


----------



## BLUE(UK)

liam0810 said:


> Mate I can't stand the keyboard warriors on here but what I'm saying is that as soon as someone posts something everyone calls bullsh1t and its daft. Fair enough some proof should be given but not for every little thing that is said. You've gotta admit that nowadays on here there far more b1tching at each other then there used to be


I agree 100% with the way things are going although this isn't exactly a little thing that is said or claimed.

I have trained in a fair few gyms over a long timespan and i can honestly say that I haven't seen many doing OHP with just under 3 plates a side where it isn't obvious the guy is loaded to the gills yet here we have a claim that not only is this a natty with a 300lb OHP but it will be strict with the ankles together. It is a big ask hence quite a few people wanting evidence which fair enough, it's not quite the amount claimed in the video but it doesn't even look like 2x25kg plates to me hence my post.

One could check through my posts, I'm not exactly someone who goes about shooting everyone down.


----------



## Noodles1976

Dark sim said:


> You could, I told you how. The plates are not the same size, could quite easiy be 15's. So to make it clearer film them too.


Will do next time thanks...they are the same size though 2x25kg just watch as they turn. Thanks for feedback though, I'm new enough to forums.


----------



## chrisjp4

Noodles1976 said:


> Will do...I knew there would be all this BS anyway lol!


I know it's pathetic! Do your head in for 10 pages about no bloody vid(as if that's what you think when you lift that high for 1st time!) then another 10 pages doubting what you've lifted anyway! Jealousy it is IMO. For someone not on gear your doing better than most!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> You are seriously insecure...put your money where your doubt is and come to Belfast and see for yourself..I can't make it any clearer for you


Why am I insecure? I am not the only one doubting the size of those plates.

I am confident in what I lift, others for sure can lift more or at least I'd like to think they would.


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> I agree 100% with the way things are going although this isn't exactly a little thing that is said or claimed.
> 
> I have trained in a fair few gyms over a long timespan and i can honestly say that I haven't seen many doing OHP with just under 3 plates a side where it isn't obvious the guy is loaded to the gills yet here we have a claim that not only is this a natty with a 300lb OHP but it will be strict with the ankles together. It is a big ask hence quite a few people wanting evidence which fair enough, it's not quite the amount claimed in the video but it doesn't even look like 2x25kg plates to me hence my post.
> 
> One could check through my posts, I'm not exactly someone who goes about shooting everyone down.


Blue, fair enough, but it was a solid 125kg...you will just have to wait for next post and I will make it as clear as you want! Good triceps there!


----------



## Noodles1976

chrisjp4 said:


> I know it's pathetic! Do your head in for 10 pages about no bloody vid(as if that's what you think when you lift that high for 1st time!) then another 10 pages doubting what you've lifted anyway! Jealousy it is IMO. For someone not on gear your doing better than most!


Appreciate that, thanks


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Well done mate, I don't think people were really doubting you, it was just a bit of good natured banter, I'm not sure the pic with the Bentley is the same person in the video though, if it is, you have lost a bit of size, still good lift, but not what the headline screamed, still more than I can lift, and so I take my hat off to you, best of luck with the 140kg attempt in the future


----------



## Blinkey

liam0810 said:


> Mate where I rep has got fcuk all to do with youNever said it was and I never said I hate UKM so read what I posted again.I did and you compared it to bb.com I said that there is a lot more b1tching on here and given each other sh1t then there used to be. Do not disagree with you, but it was the wait for the vid and not being 300ilbs
> 
> When I joined I gained so much knowledge from so many knowledgable lads on here. There still are Now you come on and the number of lads who seem to know what they're on about has dwindled and have been replaced by bells who just come on here to troll and it seems not even go to the gym. So do you think I am a troll and do not go to the gym?
> 
> This site should be used to encourage each other and offer advice, not to bitch and call bullsh1t at any given notice


----------



## Muckshifter

Good lift mate looks like a few people got humble pie to eat


----------



## grant hunter

Danjal said:


> Impressive! You still have a Nokia 3310!


Old school mate. No haters


----------



## Noodles1976

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well done mate, I don't think people were really doubting you, it was just a bit of good natured banter, I'm not sure the pic with the Bentley is the same person in the video though, if it is, you have lost a bit of size, still good lift, but not what the headline screamed, still more than I can lift, and so I take my hat off to you, best of luck with the 140kg attempt in the future


Thanks, it's all me! I'm not really interested in size anymore because at my height you just look like a Womble in street clothes! Thanks again


----------



## liam0810

I've never noticed you on here before so haven't got a clue if you're a troll or you go the gym, but my point is in general that this forum seems to get a lot more trolls than it used to and people like to shoot each other down and seem to hope others are lying about achievements.

300lb is a huge lift but I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt until he proves it how you all want him to do.

I'm sure we all joined this site for help with training, diet etc and when new members come on and are shot down straight away it's poor. If that had happened to me I wouldn't be competing now and be in the best shape of my life as I'd of fcuked this site off. Thankfully a few years ago it wasn't like that


----------



## Noodles1976

grant hunter said:


> Old school mate. No haters


Appreciate it!


----------



## Dark sim

chrisjp4 said:


> I know it's pathetic! Do your head in for 10 pages about no bloody vid(as if that's what you think when you lift that high for 1st time!) then another 10 pages doubting what you've lifted anyway! Jealousy it is IMO. For someone not on gear your doing better than most!


You sound inexperienced in the gym world. I have been liifting a far while, and my numbers are higher thsn most, so I know what is a decent lift and what isn't. This guy comes along claiming such a lift that is world class, strict 140kg standing press. So course there will be doubters and ppl asking for proof, its normal.

The proof still hasnt been provided. Even the 125kg is not a credible claim as the plates are a different size.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> Blue, fair enough, but it was a solid 125kg...you will just have to wait for next post and I will make it as clear as you want! Good triceps there!


Thanks for the compliments of the triceps although I don't think they're as good now as they were since I injured my wrist(I have a few posts about it).

If it was 125kg then it's a good lift, I for sure am not saying it isn't and you should take it as a compliment if you know it is 125kg. It is 5kg better than my OHP.

If it isn't 125kg then you should be rather ashamed of yourself and have an hour sat on one of those gym balls facing the corner.


----------



## Wallace86

Well done on the lift @Noodles1976 good lift indeed. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Noodles1976

Ripping it up said:


> Well done on the lift @Noodles1976 good lift indeed. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


Thank you, I'm happy enough!!


----------



## Muckshifter

Imagine what numbers you could be talking if you get the gear mate


----------



## Spangle1187

Well done


----------



## chrisjp4

Dark sim said:


> You sound inexperienced in the gym world. I have been liifting a far while, and my numbers are higher thsn most, so I know what is a decent lift and what isn't. This guy comes along claiming such a lift that is world class, strict 140kg standing press. So course there will be doubters and ppl asking for proof, its normal.
> 
> The proof still hasnt been provided. Even the 125kg is not a credible claim as the plates are a different size.


Can you over head press 125kg?? Is that why this is ****ing you off soo much because you can't & your juiced up?? Don't get why go on FOREVER when the vid is there & the guy's just proud, why doubt him? You just come across like a juiced up school kid tbh.

I recon there is 125kg on that bar. Why do I seem unexperianced!!?? I've been training 7 years now, so not exactly unexperianced! But you seem to think your Mr Universe??pmsl oh I wish I was as "big & lean as you". Only someone who think's their god's gift would say a quote like that about themselves on a public forum. But in reality you probably started lifting to make up for ugliness & the roids making you argue the toss over something that'd never affect your life, maybe your little ego though?

So next time the OP will vid all the plates going on to satisfy the little opinionative minds.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

chrisjp4 said:


> Can you over head press 125kg?? Is that why this is ****ing you off soo much because you can't & your juiced up?? Don't get why go on FOREVER when the vid is there & the guy's just proud, why doubt him? You just come across like a juiced up school kid tbh.
> 
> I recon there is 125kg on that bar. Why do I seem unexperianced!!?? I've been training 7 years now, so not exactly unexperianced! But you seem to think your Mr Universe??pmsl oh I wish I was as "big & lean as you". Only someone who think's their god's gift would say a quote like that about themselves on a public forum. But in reality you probably started lifting to make up for ugliness & the roids making you argue the toss over something that'd never affect your life, maybe your little ego though?
> 
> So next time the OP will vid all the plates going on to satisfy the little opinionative minds.


There is NOT 125kg ON that bar. :lol:


----------



## platyphylla

Impressive stuff.


----------



## sauceman

Noodles1976 said:


> That's them, but they are the standard diameter.


Yeah they are the same size as the 20s by the same brand but obviously a little bit thicker if i remember rightly.


----------



## Noodles1976

BLUE(UK) said:


> There is NOT 125kg ON that bar. :lol:


You wish....come over and see it with your own eyes. In fact why don't you come over and video the next one!!!


----------



## Noodles1976

sauceman said:


> Yeah they are the same size as the 20s by the same brand but obviously a little bit thicker if i remember rightly.


That's them...they are powerlifting regulation diameter, but thicker than the 20s


----------



## chrisjp4

BLUE(UK) said:


> There is NOT 125kg ON that bar. :lol:


You only want that to be true so no one natty on here is lifting more than you.....get over it dude


----------



## Noodles1976

platyphylla said:


> Impressive stuff.


Thanks mate, I'm leaving this thread now for good... Too much negativity goodbye forever Wendler thread!!! Thanks for the interest guys. I will do a new thread when I do my next 1 rep max. Enjoyed it guys fair play.Noodles


----------



## BLUE(UK)

chrisjp4 said:


> You only want that to be true so no one natty on here is lifting more than you.....get over it dude


How stupid are you?! You've trained 7yrs and don't realise that the bar weighs 20kg meaning there is actually 105kg ON the bar IF that is what Noodles is claiming the weights are.

If you go into the strength section, you'll see that there are a few natty scum lifters with better lifts than mine on that list....and that's just people who bother to use this forum. I have no issue with people lifting more than I lift, in fact quite a few should bench way more than I do never mind squat/deadlift.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Noodles1976 said:


> You wish....come over and see it with your own eyes. In fact why don't you come over and video the next one!!!


Read my above post.


----------



## Dark sim

chrisjp4 said:


> Can you over head press 125kg?? Is that why this is ****ing you off soo much because you can't & your juiced up?? Don't get why go on FOREVER when the vid is there & the guy's just proud, why doubt him? You just come across like a juiced up school kid tbh.
> 
> I recon there is 125kg on that bar. Why do I seem unexperianced!!?? I've been training 7 years now, so not exactly unexperianced! But you seem to think your Mr Universe??pmsl oh I wish I was as "big & lean as you". Only someone who think's their god's gift would say a quote like that about themselves on a public forum. But in reality you probably started lifting to make up for ugliness & the roids making you argue the toss over something that'd never affect your life, maybe your little ego though?
> 
> So next time the OP will vid all the plates going on to satisfy the little opinionative minds.


Done 100kg x10 standing about 7 years ago. I don't do standing press, mainly seated now. 140kg x8 on a smith was my best. Stopped shoulder pressing now, as my shouders are too big lol.

You recon there is 125............says it all really. The plates are a different thickness. So your 7 years experience taught you nothing.

Mr universe pft, MR FCUKING OLYMPIA. And I know you do wish you were as HUGE (not big) and lean as me. Its never gonna happen noodle arms.

I started lifting cos my p3nis is tiny, hope that makes you feel better!!?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I recon we should leave it there chaps, before we lose any more members lol


----------



## chrisjp4

Dark sim said:


> Done 100kg x10 standing about 7 years ago. I don't do standing press, mainly seated now. 140kg x8 on a smith was my best. Stopped shoulder pressing now, as my shouders are too big lol.
> 
> You recon there is 125............says it all really. The plates are a different thickness. So your 7 years experience taught you nothing.
> 
> Mr universe pft, MR FCUKING OLYMPIA. And I know you do wish you were as HUGE (not big) and lean as me. Its never gonna happen noodle arms.
> 
> I started lifting cos my p3nis is tiny, hope that makes you feel better!!?


Plates can differ in sizes anyway. No I've just got nothing to prove or gain from doubting the bloke!

That's some good lifting fair play to you! More than I can lift & I've got no problem believing you, that's why I don't get why everyone's doubting this bloke?

Seriously what is he going to gain from lying?? Even if he is lying who really gives a toss??

I did wonder why you liked to argue so much, good genetics' muscle wise but not so much downstairs, ohwel life goes on.


----------



## chrisjp4

BLUE(UK) said:


> How stupid are you?! You've trained 7yrs and don't realise that the bar weighs 20kg meaning there is actually 105kg ON the bar IF that is what Noodles is claiming the weights are.
> 
> If you go into the strength section, you'll see that there are a few natty scum lifters with better lifts than mine on that list....and that's just people who bother to use this forum. I have no issue with people lifting more than I lift, in fact quite a few should bench way more than I do never mind squat/deadlift.


No didn't he say x4 25kg & 2 2.25's?? Which + the bar is 125kg!!??? Your just looking like a fool now to keep this patheticness up!


----------



## MyronGainz

OP delivered! Well done, just ashame that it took so long that we have now cracked outer space living and I am posting this from Mars


----------



## chrisjp4

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I recon we should leave it there chaps, before we lose any more members lol


No one will be getting banned.........hopefully anyway!! Only banter anyway. But I'd like to say I've trained in many different gym's & plates can differ in thickness, some newer plastic coated ones are hallow & still quite thin but the weight is there.

I'd understand doubting the guy if it was for a comp or anything, but we're on a BB forum, who actually cares, i take 99% of things on here with a pinch of salt anyway, a lot of salt I know!


----------



## gummyp

I'm surprised you have time for the gym with that ghost after your daughter haha


----------



## saxondale

chrisjp4 said:


> The bar weigh's 20kg for a start & a 5kg each side, do the math's! Obviously you have no clue as you don't even know an Olympic bar weigh's 20kg! :/


Some do, some dont


----------



## ATMeredith

Tbh it's impossible to tell what his pressing, video quality isnt to good and cant tell what kg the plates are, but that said it sounded heavy at the end lol. Good lift if it is 125kg:thumb:


----------



## saxondale

ATMeredith said:


> Tbh it's impossible to tell what his pressing, video quality isnt to good and cant tell what kg the plates are, but that said it sounded heavy at the end lol. Good lift if it is 125kg:thumb:


Four plates, two thick , two thin, no doubt someone is googling them right now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Noodles1976 said:


> BOOM! and yes they are real legs, arms, weights....I am next going to post my drug free record squat.


reped


----------



## BLUE(UK)

chrisjp4 said:


> No didn't he say x4 25kg & 2 2.25's?? Which + the bar is 125kg!!??? Your just looking like a fool now to keep this patheticness up!


105kg ON the bar.

Look at what I wrote in the post.


----------



## Blinkey

gummyp said:


> I'm surprised you have time for the gym with that ghost after your daughter haha


Thanks for that, no longer an issue we have moved house. I truley hope that nothing bad happens to your family and someone on ukm then takes the p!ss out of it.


----------



## boutye911

Blinkey said:


> Thanks for that, no longer an issue we have moved house. I truley hope that nothing bad happens to your family and someone on ukm then takes the p!ss out of it.


Did things get any worse mate? Genuinely interested.


----------



## gummyp

Blinkey said:


> Thanks for that, no longer an issue we have moved house. I truley hope that nothing bad happens to your family and someone on ukm then takes the p!ss out of it.


----------



## chrisjp4

BLUE(UK) said:


> 105kg ON the bar.
> 
> Look at what I wrote in the post.


WHO CARES?? That's just a silly point, the whole point is the weight of the whole bar inc weights. He OH press's 5kg more than you, not the end of the world pal. If it's 105kg without the bar, so that's 125kg with the bar.

YET you were adamant it wasn't 125kg's earlier? What is the point of bitching about it? 27 pages of ****e on this now when it should of been 3 pages of congrats, oh well I'm sure the OP will post better quality video's for the nay sayers next time!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

chrisjp4 said:


> WHO CARES?? That's just a silly point, the whole point is the weight of the whole bar inc weights. He OH press's 5kg more than you, not the end of the world pal. If it's 105kg without the bar, so that's 125kg with the bar.
> 
> YET you were adamant it wasn't 125kg's earlier? What is the point of bitching about it? 27 pages of ****e on this now when it should of been 3 pages of congrats, oh well I'm sure the OP will post better quality video's for the nay sayers next time!


I have no issue if he does OHP more than I do(there's probably quite a few on here who do anyway), congrats to him IF he does, it really makes no odds to me although I think the reason why people feel the need to question these things is because before you know it you'll have people claiming their 20kg plates are 50kg plates and they're doing 230kg OHP. Next thing people get disillusioned with the cr4p spouted on the forum and move on elsewhere. That would be a shame because overall, it's not a bad forum and there are some very knowledgeable people on here who offer good advice.


----------



## oldskoolcool

110 KG imo looks a good strong lift :thumb:


----------



## chrisjp4

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have no issue if he does OHP more than I do(there's probably quite a few on here who do anyway), congrats to him IF he does, it really makes no odds to me although I think the reason why people feel the need to question these things is because before you know it you'll have people claiming their 20kg plates are 50kg plates and they're doing 230kg OHP. Next thing people get disillusioned with the cr4p spouted on the forum and move on elsewhere. That would be a shame because overall, it's not a bad forum and there are some very knowledgeable people on here who offer good advice.


I understand where your coming from, but judging by the OP's post's he's not lying or has anything to lie about. No one could pass a 20kg disc off as a 50!lol

It's not the lift of the centaury, but good lifting, just looking at him lift it & put it back I'd say it's around 120kg's, I have no reason not to believe it. If you look at the start most of the doubters disappeared when he posted the proof.

I don't think in any way the OP had any intension of filling the board with crap, he was just being excited about him 1MR OHP, then started getting bassed getting called a lier & a video needed for it to be the truth & still people find niggles! We all know you need time to recover & lifts like that can take a while, I recon he'll get the 135 up in a week or so again.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

chrisjp4 said:


> I understand where your coming from, but judging by the OP's post's he's not lying or has anything to lie about. No one could pass a 20kg disc off as a 50!lol
> 
> It's not the lift of the centaury, but good lifting, just looking at him lift it & put it back I'd say it's around 120kg's, I have no reason not to believe it. If you look at the start most of the doubters disappeared when he posted the proof.
> 
> I don't think in any way the OP had any intension of filling the board with crap, he was just being excited about him 1MR OHP, then started getting bassed getting called a lier & a video needed for it to be the truth & still people find niggles! We all know you need time to recover & lifts like that can take a while, I recon he'll get the 135 up in a week or so again.


Plain black 20kg bumpers could pass off as 25's or even 50's depending on brand, look how small the plates are on a PL meet bar.

I don't think people were outright calling b'sh't on the lifts, just more saying as they can see it, even after when the video was posted(the vid ain't the clearest).

There have been some VERY strong people on here in the short time I have been on here who competed and they'd back lifts with good vids and rightly so otherwise it is just one mans word against another mans so to speak.

Lifting heavy, especially natty(unsure if you're assisted), he'd unlikely recover from a max lift in a week hence following systems like 5,3,1. A genuine balls out max below 5 reps will take a while to recover from,particularly the CNS. I'm no expert on this as I have always followed my own system and learned over the years when my body is ready for another big lift.


----------



## eezy1

i see two 25`s a side on that bar for sure


----------



## Goosh

BLUE(UK) said:


> Plain black 20kg bumpers could pass off as 25's or even 50's depending on brand, look how small the plates are on a PL meet bar.
> 
> I don't think people were outright calling b'sh't on the lifts, just more saying as they can see it, even after when the video was posted(the vid ain't the clearest).
> 
> There have been some VERY strong people on here in the short time I have been on here who competed and they'd back lifts with good vids and rightly so otherwise it is just one mans word against another mans so to speak.
> 
> Lifting heavy, especially natty(unsure if you're assisted), he'd unlikely recover from a max lift in a week hence following systems like 5,3,1. A genuine balls out max below 5 reps will take a while to recover from,particularly the CNS. I'm no expert on this as I have always followed my own system and learned over the years when my body is ready for another big lift.


The OP is training at a PureGym and they use Ziva urethane plates: http://www.eurosportfitness.se/en/free-weights/weight-plates/ziva-weight-plates/.

All I can suggest is the OP retakes the videos with a shot of the weight on them to settle the doubters as to whether they are 20s or 25s.

I have to say thought, massive congrats to @Noodles1976 for the lifts in the first place


----------



## Danjal

Goosh said:


> The OP is training at a PureGym and they use Ziva urethane plates: http://www.eurosportfitness.se/en/free-weights/weight-plates/ziva-weight-plates/.
> 
> All I can suggest is the OP retakes the videos with a shot of the weight on them to settle the doubters as to whether they are 20s or 25s.
> 
> I have to say thought, massive congrats to @Noodles1976 for the lifts in the first place


You're right that Puregym use those plates but as the OP has stated, as an explanation for why the outer plates look thinner, the plates in the video have cut outs in the thickness. Ziva plates do not have cut outs, not that effect the thickness of the plate anyway.

I think he is using something more similar to this:


----------



## UkWardy

Respect @Noodles1976 nice form as well!


----------



## saxondale

Just back, not read all updates - has the OP been asked to prove it is he himself in the video lifting the unknown weights?

Cause the guy with the Bentley and the guy with the weights sure dont look like twins


----------



## saxondale

chrisjp4 said:


> WHO CARES?? That's just a silly point, the whole point is the weight of the whole bar inc weights. He OH press's 5kg more than you, not the end of the world pal. If it's 105kg without the bar, so that's 125kg with the bar.
> 
> YET you were adamant it wasn't 125kg's earlier? What is the point of bitching about it? 27 pages of ****e on this now when it should of been 3 pages of congrats, oh well I'm sure the OP will post better quality video's for the nay sayers next time!


point is - its NOT 300lbs though, is it?


----------



## saxondale

Danjal said:


> You're right that Puregym use those plates but as the OP has stated, as an explanation for why the outer plates look thinner, the plates in the video have cut outs in the thickness. Ziva plates do not have cut outs, not that effect the thickness of the plate anyway.
> 
> I think he is using something more similar to this:


We have those plates at 15KG where I train


----------



## chrisjp4

saxondale said:


> point is - its NOT 300lbs though, is it?


NO IT'S NOT. I've said that about 3 pages back pal, 136kg is 300lb's. He said he did 135kg the other day, the video was only 125kg but for 2. I don't doubt he could do 1 with 135kg fully recovered, but who care's 1MR won't exactly build muscle so why argue over it?

I'd much prefer to see 120kg for 8-12 reps

We have them plates from 10-25kg where I train. Why would someone come on here to lie!??


----------



## Danjal

saxondale said:


> We have those plates at 15KG where I train


Well they do come in a variety of weights, that's the point...


----------



## boutye911

Jesus has this forum really got that bad that if someone posts a video of a lift people have to research what type of weights that specific gym uses to validate what he lifted. Its fcukin pathetic.


----------



## dann19900

saxondale said:


> point is - its NOT 300lbs though, is it?


275x2 not a million miles away, added to blue's '1 week to fully recover natty' and it seems to fit quite nicely in fairness.

Well done anyway op


----------



## saxondale

Ñ



chrisjp4 said:


> NO IT'S NOT. I've said that about 3 pages back pal, 136kg is 300lb's. He said he did 135kg the other day, the video was only 125kg but for 2. I don't doubt he could do 1 with 135kg fully recovered, but who care's 1MR won't exactly build muscle so why argue over it?
> 
> I'd much prefer to see 120kg for 8-12 reps
> 
> We have them plates from 10-25kg where I train. Why would someone come on here to lie!??


The guys started three threads in quick succession all with jokey outlandish claims - no idea mate, why would someone post BS on an internet forum?


----------



## Asouf




----------



## Goosh

boutye911 said:


> Jesus has this forum really got that bad that if someone posts a video of a lift people have to research what type of weights that specific gym uses to validate what he lifted. Its fcukin pathetic.


Pretty much mate. I barely post here now 'cause it turns into a witch hunt on every thread.

Tried to validate @Noodles1976 with recognising the plates, but even that isn't enough for some it seems.

Shame that people can't just congratulate him, ask for proof (politely) of the plates NEXT TIME he lifts.


----------



## chrisjp4

saxondale said:


> Ñ
> 
> The guys started three threads in quick succession all with jokey outlandish claims - no idea mate, why would someone post BS on an internet forum?


I don't know about that bud but judging by the video its true anyway. That's why I don't get why people have gone so far on this thread, I do admit him putting up 300lbs was just making the title more interesting but would of been proud I suppose & 300 sounds better than 135.lol all in all not bad lifts at all, would rather see 8 reps min mind.

But credit where credits due not just doubting the lad, its just 28 pages of **** now.


----------



## saxondale

chrisjp4 said:


> Iy. That's why I don't get why people have gone so far on this thread, .


Because it was a laugh, noodles would be the first one to tell you that, the facts you and yours are getting so stressed out about it is the icing on the cake so to speak


----------



## Charlee Scene

Funniest thing in this thread is chris whining like a bitch haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

So no 300lb lift

No shout outs on camera

Weights in question

Nobody to validate if it's noodle

Has a Bentley shops in Argos


----------



## Captain lats

Heavyassweights said:


> So no 300lb lift
> 
> No shout outs on camera
> 
> Weights in question
> 
> Nobody to validate if it's noodle
> 
> Has a Bentley shops in Argos


you forgot the protein bars.


----------



## saxondale

Heavyassweights said:


> So no 300lb lift
> 
> No shout outs on camera
> 
> Weights in question
> 
> Nobody to validate if it's noodle
> 
> Has a Bentley shops in Argos


Quite plausible


----------



## Noodles1976

saxondale said:


> Quite plausible


I'm sorry you don't want to believe that someone can be successful in any field, self belief is what brings us all forward. I am used to begrudgers, it comes with the territory. Nobody ever said there is that lovely guy with the the 300lb OHP, a Bentley, gorgeous missus and a great business. I sincerely try and avoid negative people because life is hard enough. Thank you to all the positive people in UKM and screw the people who cringe when they see somebody doing better than them. Personally I really get inspired when I see someone try hard and get a great result, more so where they can do something I would like to be able to do. Yeah I like value, a fool and their money etc. I was just excited to share a programme that helped me get some great lifts before I'm old and decrepit!!

I'm doing a push pull competition soon and will post a vid of the competition lifts for the nitpickers and me in the motor!!! Maybe they will believe the results board.

As I said there is an open invitation to come train with me in Belfast. If any doubters come it will be the 20rep squat!

Thanks again for the banter, even you Saxondale!!

Train Well

Noodles


----------



## Noodles1976

saxondale said:


> Because it was a laugh, noodles would be the first one to tell you that, the facts you and yours are getting so stressed out about it is the icing on the cake so to speak


I have done 136kg already and that was 125kg for 2. You probably forgot that I wanted to get 5x120kg...pushed the weight up a bit and only got 2 reps and posted vid with this forum shown at the start...yeah sounds like a set up...not

This forum is not what I expected or get at my gym...people helping each other and having a laugh.

I never met anyone successful or trying to be who was all sour grapes.


----------



## Noodles1976

Anyway, there my involvement with this thread definitely ends. I can't spend any more time on this or I will be divorced!

Let the haters keep going in circles...until my next 1 rep max...Adios


----------



## DanishM

Noodles1976 said:


> Anyway, there my involvement with this thread definitely ends. I can't spend any more time on this or I will be divorced!
> 
> Let the haters keep going in circles...until my next 1 rep max...Adios


Next time film it beforehand mate! :lol:


----------



## Dark sim

Noodles1976 said:


> I have done 136kg already and that was 125kg for 2. You probably forgot that I wanted to get 5x120kg...pushed the weight up a bit and only got 2 reps and posted vid with this forum shown at the start...yeah sounds like a set up...not
> 
> This forum is not what I expected or get at my gym...people helping each other and having a laugh.
> 
> I never met anyone successful or trying to be who was all sour grapes.


Plenty of people get help on this forum and have a laugh, plenty of laughs in this thread I'll think you'll find.

This is how the world works, and a successful business man should recognise that and not be so naive. People ask questions, challenge things, sometimes require proof, its normal human behavior. It doesn't boil down to jealousy or anything like that, peoples BS levels were on alert.


----------



## saxondale

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm sorry you don't want to believe that someone can be successful in any field, self belief is what brings us all forward. I am used to begrudgers, it comes with the territory. Nobody ever said there is that lovely guy with the the 300lb OHP, a Bentley, gorgeous missus and a great business. I sincerely try and avoid negative people because life is hard enough. Thank you to all the positive people in UKM and screw the people who cringe when they see somebody doing better than them. Personally I really get inspired when I see someone try hard and get a great result, more so where they can do something I would like to be able to do. Yeah I like value, a fool and their money etc. I was just excited to share a programme that helped me get some great lifts before I'm old and decrepit!!
> 
> I'm doing a push pull competition soon and will post a vid of the competition lifts for the nitpickers and me in the motor!!! Maybe they will believe the results board.
> 
> As I said there is an open invitation to come train with me in Belfast. If any doubters come it will be the 20rep squat!
> 
> Thanks again for the banter, even you Saxondale!!
> 
> Train Well
> 
> Noodles


I was a beliver at the start mate, go see, the posts are there, then you start talking bollox like a 12 year old sulking (what happened to doing the lift actually in Argos?)

Fact is, end of day, you failed. No one challanged you to lift X, Y or Z, you bragged you could, but couldnt - take it like a man and move on.


----------



## platyphylla

saxondale said:


> Just back, not read all updates - has the OP been asked to prove it is he himself in the video lifting the unknown weights?


He showed a clip of him holding his phone up with this thread on it at the beginning.

As for everyone else - i've just nipped on here quickly and can't believe there has been like 3 pages of childish (not to mention pointless) back and forth about the weight.

Even if he's lying, who gives a ****? Some of you need to get a ****ing life.


----------



## 36-26

I will admit I was one of the doubters and I never usually question someone's lifts online but this same guy had posted before that he had 20" lean arms and then posted a pic of what were clearly not even 17 I'd say. So he had previous of bull$hitting.

Fair enough he wasn't lying about the lift and I apologised for doubting it but that vid also clearly shows he doesn't have 20" lean arms, they are neither lean nor anywhere near 20's. So he obviously only bull$hits sometimes.


----------



## Blinkey

boutye911 said:


> Did things get any worse mate? Genuinely interested.


Yes hence why we moved, not saying much more due to a certain member on here.


----------



## boutye911

Blinkey said:


> Yes hence why we moved, not saying much more due to a certain member on here.


No worries fella.


----------

